# New Las VegASH TV shirts



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

We have some great shirts from Viddler that I got at the New Media Expo. Also met iJustine and Gary V from Wine Library TV. No cigar smoking, but still really cool.

View attachment 8579

With Gary V

View attachment 8577

matching iJustine shirts!

View attachment 8578

iJustine modeling our shirt


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Sweet shirts there! Can we buy those?


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

very cool,that looked like a great time, for some reasonthe song mellow yellow poped into my head..must be subliminal.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Guess I need to check out Lasvegasashtv.com


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

tx_tuff said:


> Guess I need to check out Lasvegasashtv.com


Its www.LasVegASHTV.com


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

big04deuce said:


> Sweet shirts there! Can we buy those?


Going to work on something, how much would you pay for one? Will probably run some contest to send out a few.....


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I saw after I posted LOL


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Sweet shirts! iJustine is a beauty


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

smokinj said:


> iJustine is a beauty


That is an understatement!!


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Too bad that last picture of iJustine had that douche behind her!


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice shirts


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

looking good.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very cool


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweet shirts.....


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice looking shirts


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Shirts look great, and keep those episodes coming!


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

koapoorpeople said:


> Shirts look great, and keep those episodes coming!


We are working on a location for episode 9. I am still editing from the IPCPR and I have not even started reviewing the cigars yet!

Lots to do!

I need to get more of these shirts in larger sizes.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

g8trbone said:


> Too bad that last picture of iJustine had that douche behind her!


FREAKING DITTO


----------

